# "Plastics" turning



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

Has the "penturning" population changed their practices?

Are you comfortable turning resins?  Or does the term "woodturner" apply to you?


----------



## burr (Aug 19, 2010)

Ed, what I have found is, there are more people (usually woman) who prefer the acrylics there are some who like wood but it seems they like the colors of the acrylics were as a few men like the grain patterns and structure of a wood pen. This is only my opinion and since acrylic sells that’s what I make. Personally I prefer wood.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

To clarify the question.  When we had our first IAP meeting in Milwaukee-there was not ONE person who turned plastic (except me)--about 15 were there.

This past meeting, I demonstrated turning acrylester and Dawn's resin.  About 15 attended, and they all seemed to have some background in turning plastics.

So, I am curious if Milwaukee is representative of the "overall turning population".

That's the background of this question.


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 19, 2010)

Voted the last choice...but I don't consider myself a Master of Anything!  Would have chose the "I can turn wood, PR, WW, B-n-S, and just about anything with enough effort".....



Scott (can make a decent pen though) B


----------



## burr (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Ed on my first reply I did not notice the Poll (must learn to read all directions), and I will turn anything but I am far from a what I would consider a "Master"


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

burr said:


> Sorry Ed on my first reply I did not notice the Poll (must learn to read all directions), and I will turn anything but I am far from a what I would consider a "Master"



Mike, you did not NOTICE the poll, because you replied before I got the darn thing done!!!!

I appreciate all replies--but real fast ones can miss some of the details---certainly NOT your fault!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 19, 2010)

Wood, plastic, resin, antler - even tried a piece of coral I found at the beach last week (*tried* being the operative word - on the lathe, it might as well have been chalk)!

_Hey, you gonna eat that zucchini? I could make a pen outta that..._


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Actually, I learned to turn using acrylics. Didn't try wood until my 7th pen. 

Pretty comfortable, still have some minor chipping issues on occasion, but no more destroyed blanks. The biggest difference was when I got the Tormek.

.


----------



## Mapster (Aug 19, 2010)

Not a master, but with my new woodchuck pen pro, never ruin them. If it is plastic I will turn it!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 19, 2010)

Ed, I certainly can't speak to 15 years ago, but when I started turning in early 2009 I turned only wood.  Then, for some stupid reason I turned a piece of plastic. Now, I rarely turn wood unless the stock is a very unique burl, highly figured, or has some other type of WOW factor.  "Average" looking pieces of wood I try to segment into something unique.  There are just too many awesome plastics out there, not to mention casein, ebonite, bakelite, etc.  I am by no means an expert at any of this but my theory is that is I want to sell any pens I need to have something that stands out from all the other talented pen turners.  Modding pens with unique material is what I am going for.

Mike


----------



## steeler fan1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've not been making pens very long. When I started it was only wood. Once I got into alternate products I am hooked. As Mike said, it has to have that WOW factor to attract attention. I've got stacks of wood blanks so will continue to turn wood , but it will have to be a special highly figured blank. 

Carl


----------



## Chasper (Aug 19, 2010)

Way back when I started turning about 8 years ago I turned wood, but after two days I discovered resins and I haven't been much interested in wood since then.

Occasionally a buyer comes along looking for wood and maybe 10 out of 300 pens I have out are made of wood, most of those are olive wood and burls.  I really like to try to have what customers are looking for, but I don't like it so much that I'm willing to build up a big wood pen inventory for the occasional wood buyer.  Often I succeed in making a resin buyer out of them anyway.


----------



## mick (Aug 19, 2010)

I trurn about an equal number of woods and "Plastics" I've probably turned most everything available. Some turn the same some turn differently. I voted in the last category but I'm by no means a master but I do put it on the lathe and don't really think about it.....I just turn it. Most materials after the first touch or two with your tool and you know how it's going to turn.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

The only thing that I've found that I haven't successfully turned to date is a piece of phenolic (even sent a piece to you, Ed, and haven't seen a pen yet :tongue. 

Given all that, I once considered myself a woodworker, now I just use the term artist.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> To clarify the question.  When we had our first IAP meeting in Milwaukee-there was not ONE person who turned plastic (except me)--about 15 were there.
> 
> This past meeting, I demonstrated turning acrylester and Dawn's resin.  About 15 attended, and they all seemed to have some background in turning plastics.
> 
> ...



Whaaaa???!   I must not have raised my hand since I figured you knew my answer....

I choose expert in the poll... Given about 3 years experience turning that felt really weird, but since I havn't found anything that I can't turn (now being happy with the final results is a different issue)... and honestly can't remember the last explosion (crap... I know what the next session at the lathe will be like ).

I even tried some extruded polysomething (LOL) my FIL gave me from one of his injection molder...  possible, but just wrong!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 19, 2010)

I consider myself a pen maker.  I love a nice wooden pen,  The "plastics" seem to have more variety of patterns and colors and are easier to finish.  I have gotten better at finishing wooden pen lately really they are easier to do than a "plastic".  Now this fall we will see what I can sell i have good inventory of both.  I can ruin both types of blank with ease also.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 19, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> Voted the last choice...but I don't consider myself a Master of Anything! Would have chose the "I can turn wood, PR, WW, B-n-S, and just about anything with enough effort".....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (can make a decent pen though) B


 


I feel like this also applies to me. I am FAR from a master, but there aren't any materials that i am afraid of. I have been successful with pretty much every material I have turned. Alt. Ivory, Alt. Amber, trustone, engineered granite, stuff cast in resin, etc. etc.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 19, 2010)

I mostly turn "plastics" and deer antler. When I turn wood pens, I get a "thats nice" reaction. When I have a plastic/antler/or cob pen I get a "Oh wow, how much" reaction. Being a guy, I like the wood pens, but I dont care what I turn as long as $$ comes in.

having said that, I am no where near a "master" and I dont even play one on TV.  But I do have fun with whatever I am turning


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 19, 2010)

not a master of a dang thing, but i will turn wood, antler, resins.  I try to improve with every pen I turn....sometimes it works, sometimes....Not so much


----------



## desertrat (Aug 19, 2010)

I turn all materials at hand. Do prefer wood but whatever sells is first on the list.

desertrat


----------



## Parson (Aug 19, 2010)

I make pen blanks with plastics of one sort or another or laminated woods almost exclusively now. People marvel at the design work and colors. I do love wood grain, but wood-only pens are being manufactured in China and by every retired guy I meet in flea markets, so the value of a wood pen around here isn't very high.

I make what sells for the most money and gives me the most satisfaction. I'm not in this to cover my hard costs and be happy with that. The hobby is about making functional works of art that from the buyer or users point of view don't look like a Mont Blanc, but are of as high a quality instrument and highly unique.

(BTW, I no longer think that MB is that great of a pen, but this isn't about what I think or you think, it's what the paying customer thinks and most still think it's something special!)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 19, 2010)

If your going to sell in the high end market you'll find you just about can't give a wood pen away, have you seen many wood pens made by Ancora,Cartier,Dunhill,Aurora,Signum,Omas,Mont Blanc etc. 
That being said there's no getting away from a great looking pen made of burl wood, but as I wanted to distance myself from Chinese imported wood pen and the hobbyist that is just trying to spend a week-end making enough to cover his investment and replacement of his kits I now do 99% of all my pens from exotic non wood and man made materials.


----------



## dhammis (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm still a beginner compared to a lot of the people here, but I really enjoy turning the non-wood materials.  The colors and the shines attract a lot of attention and that generates sales.  When you show someone a pen made of corn cob or corian the response is usually of amazement and wonder, again generating interest in the craft and appreciating the uniqueness of the item.  For woods I find that Purpleheart generates a lot of interest and when I make pens of maples and dye them they also attract a lot of attention.  I'm currently working on a laser cut inlay kit, which is also an interesting pen.  I want to get into casting and segmenting to have some more unique blanks to work with.  If the plan is to sell then we have to separate ourselves from each other right?


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll turn both.  I turn more wood than plastic but simply because I am retired money is tight and most of the wood I get is free. But unless the wood has something going for it like wild grain, colouring or spalting it never gets off the lathe,  I just keep going down to the brass tube and start over with another piece.  I've just started playing with my own PR so we will see what happens there.  I've got more time than money so for now mostly wood.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> I'll turn both.  I turn more wood than plastic but simply because I am retired money is tight and most of the wood I get is free. But unless the wood has something going for it like wild grain, colouring or spalting it never gets off the lathe,  I just keep going down to the brass tube and start over with another piece.  I've just started playing with my own PR so we will see what happens there.  I've got more time than money so for now mostly wood.



As the kids say, "That is just WRONG on so many levels!!"

I see "Canadian Peacekeepers" on your signature.  Tie in with somebody who will give you the kits and materials to turn pens for your troops!!!  In the USA, a local WoodCraft will do it.  Post a thread and get free kits and materials to make pens for your Canadian Troops.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 19, 2010)

I will turn anything and everything, whatever sells is the main thing I turn.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 19, 2010)

Ed, I would have loved to answer, but it wouldn't have been an honest one. I love the look at the alt. materials and got my woodchckie and can't wait to get rolling soon. I like to say to those guys that some of the most beautiful blanks I have seen on line are the combinations of wood and resins. So, I wonder if our creativity with wood has gone south. If we were to make a furniture projects we wouldn't bash wood that much, so why for pen making. As creative as some of the folks are here I am sure they can whip up some fine looking wood combo. pens. IMO,  I think the patients of some of the members are wearing out as for working with wood to mix and match them for new designs. I maybe wrong.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 19, 2010)

I voted 2nd to last group.  It's been awhile since I've had a total disaster.  Theres alot I have yet to turn so I am far from being a master.  Heck I've never even stayed at a holiday inn.  But I get better results (sales) with "alternative materials" than I do wood.


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> I see "Canadian Peacekeepers" on your signature.  Tie in with somebody who will give you the kits and materials to turn pens for your troops!!!  In the USA, a local WoodCraft will do it.  Post a thread and get free kits and materials to make pens for your Canadian Troops.



Tried that Ed.  Canadians just don't seem to have the patriotism blood in their genes.   One company offered kits at 1/2 price but their half price for most was still more expensive than the place I normally get the kits at full price.  That's another reason I do mostly wood, the pens for our troops I make (well over 100 so far) I try and make from local Canadian wood but stick with crotchwood, spalted or burls that have nice figure.  Also dye some for extra punch.  A letter of support goes with each pen.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 19, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Ed, I would have loved to answer, but it wouldn't have been an honest one. I love the look at the alt. materials and got my woodchckie and can't wait to get rolling soon. I like to say to those guys that some of the most beautiful blanks I have seen on line are the combinations of wood and resins. So, I wonder if our creativity with wood has gone south. If we were to make a furniture projects we wouldn't bash wood that much, so why for pen making. As creative as some of the folks are here I am sure they can whip up some fine looking wood combo. pens. IMO, I think the patients of some of the members are wearing out as for working with wood to mix and match them for new designs. I maybe wrong.


 
I didn't see anybody bashing wood.  There are alot of people who build furniture and do other turning projects and crafts along with pen turning.  This isn't the first time this alternative materials vs. wood pen issued has come up.  Most who sell pens will tell you, alternative materials makes them the most money.  

As for the patience of some of the members wearing out... thats your opinion and it could be true for some.  Those who've ever made a herringbone have patience....thats a fact!  And lots of time lmao.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 19, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> I didn't see anybody bashing wood. There are alot of people who build furniture and do other turning projects and crafts along with pen turning. This isn't the first time this alternative materials vs. wood pen issued has come up. Most who sell pens will tell you, alternative materials makes them the most money.
> 
> As for the patience of some of the members wearing out... that's your opinion and it could be true for some. Those who've ever made a herringbone have patience....that's a fact! And lots of time lmao.


 
Thank you James, I did mention that I maybe wrong at the end, so no offense to anybody. It's just my respect for would maybe different than some others. I am very well aware of us humans fascination with color and glitter so that maybe the reason for the Alt. materials be selling better. I am not against it at all, heck I even bought my woodchuck tool for that reason too. And, I happen to live near two of the best sellers of the alt. materials on the IAP. So, I'd have a first hand access to them. I have to make some wood dust first or maybe at the same time incorporate both materials when I get to turning.
I was just hoping that we wouldn't forget all about wood at all since some of the very gorgeous banks are the mixture of both resin and wood.


----------



## moke (Aug 19, 2010)

I love to turn plastic or alternative blanks.  Wood is cool, I love the look of a CA finish done well. I am really picky, if it is not perfect it never sees a kit.  For a display, the alternative blanks seem to make it more "versatile".  Wood too, adds to that diversity, all the exotic grains encased in a deep CA finish has a definite "wow" factor.  

There are so many cool resin/aternative blanks out there, and so many new things to try.  While being a rookie in this business is frustrating at times, it is also a way to discover some really cool things.  When you clean up that blank on your mandrel that had the water and gunk from MM and look at the shine it is occasionally amazing.  Sometimes, not so much, but I keep searching for that occasion.  I think I am a resin kind of guy.
Mike   aka Moke


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2010)

If I can chuck it up, I'll turn it!!! Even small hairy rodents avoid my shop.


----------



## areaman (Aug 19, 2010)

when I first started turning, wood was the only thing I was interested in. At that time I thought an acrylic pen was just another run of the mill plastic pen. After turning a few acrylics, I have found that they offer so many different options. I do not cast but that offers endless options.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 19, 2010)

As of yet I have never turned a rodent.  I personally like the look of a nice wood pen but unless it has great figure of some kind they don't usually have the WOW factor some of the "plastics" do. I originally thought that making a pen out of plastic was just plain wrong, but as time has gone on I have changed my mind. I still don't think you can beat the look of a 2 tone burl.


----------



## ssajn (Aug 21, 2010)

alphageek said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify the question.  When we had our first IAP meeting in Milwaukee-there was not ONE person who turned plastic (except me)--about 15 were there.
> ...




Hey Dean,

A while back I saw a Youtube video of someone turning a potato. Match that.

 Can we expect a demo in December??? :biggrin:

IMOP you chose expert for a reason. I've seen your pens. You do great work.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 27, 2010)

Have only turned wood and acrylic pen blanks. Would like to try some stablized wood blanks.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Aug 27, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> When we had our first IAP meeting in Milwaukee-there was not ONE person who turned plastic (except me)--about 15 were there.



Hmmmm... I seem to remember being at that meeting and that occurred  AFTER I had purchased a few (almost several) resin blanks from you and  ran a group buy for Inlace Acrylester in which you participated.

I was a little late in arriving, maybe you asked the question BEFORE I got there!


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ed:
Around here, I sell 10-15 plastic pens for every wood pen I sell. The number would be even greater, except I make "fishers of men" pens from BOW.

Every now and then, I'll sell a high end HRB or Koa, but for the most part, my wood pen buyers are on the lowest end of the price spectrum.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2010)

hilltopper46 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > When we had our first IAP meeting in Milwaukee-there was not ONE person who turned plastic (except me)--about 15 were there.
> ...




Are you sure it was the FIRST meeting?
Same question for Dean's post.

I recall being prepared to do a demo of turning an acrylic pen--had all the stuff with me, the lathe was set up---I was "READY for ACTION".

Then, I asked who turned plastics and the room went dead.  So, we had a great meeting of "talking" and pen show and tell, instead.  No point in demoing to a group who couldn't care less about resins!!  I recall several people being there, I can even see where they sat, (Old people remember things that happened long ago---yesterday is a complete fog).

That is the basis of this statement.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2010)

So, since the poll is closed due to the week having passed, I asked the question because nearly every "freebee" we include is a kind of resin.

I wondered how many guys were getting blanks that they did not want and could not turn.

Doesn't look like a LARGE number, so if you do NOT want a resin blank, when you order from Exotics, just make a note that you'd prefer something else.  We will look in the "refills" and "other" categories for your "freebee"!!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 27, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> We will look in the "refills" and "other" categories for your "freebee"!!


 
Just speaking for myself, although I love getting the acrylic freebies, I think that getting refills as freebies would be great. I forget to order those on my own too often...

.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 27, 2010)

Keep them plastic "bees" comin'!


----------

